# Goat Temperature - when is it a fever?



## kids-n-peeps

I've read 101-103 is normal range AND I've read 101.5-103.5 is normal range. I realize that each goat's normal might be slightly different than the next, but in my case, I'm going a little bonkers trying to figure out if some of my goats have "official" temperatures. I have a few 12 week olds in the 103.1-103.5 range, so I'm trying to figure out if these goats have fevers or if this could possibly be normal for them.


----------



## capriola-nd

Best way to know your goat's "normal temp" is to take their temp several times while healthy and know the average, then when a goat has a fever, you'll know for sure.

Kids tend to run a little higher (in my experience anyways). If they are acting normal, drinking, playing, eating, etc. then I'd say it is fairly normal (although a little on the higher end). Has the weather been hot in your area? Also good to take climate into account.


----------



## kids-n-peeps

Exactly - I didn't know their normals yet as I hadn't taken their temps prior to ten weeks of age. My adults' normals are usually around 102.3-102.6, so I can more accurately see when they are running high. 

I started taking the kids' temps about two weeks ago when I noticed a few sneezes. Their temps have been iffy all along, often in this 103-103.5 range; however if I take them after the sun goes down, they tend to drop below 103. We have definitely had some hot days (90s), but even on the few cooler days (70s), I have seen the same pattern of 103-103.5 during the daylight and just under 103 at nightfall.


----------



## RunAround

I have some kids that like to run the 103-104 range. Generally I say i got with a significant temp is anything over 104.5 in kids and anything over 104 in adults. 

You also need to take into account the weather. If it's cold out drop the temps down one degree and if it's smoking hot out up the temps a degree.


----------



## Realfoodmama

I am no expert, but like everyone has said, the regular temp of an individual goat will vary.

I have a Nubian who is nearly all black and lies in the sun at 7000 feet all day. Her "normal" temp at the heat of the day is typically 104.1

My white and caramel S. Saanen runs nearly two degrees lower.


----------



## elchivito

Time of day matters too. 103 in a kid wouldn't bother me here where it's hot, as long as behavior is normal. You gotta catch them in the cool of the morning before they're up and playing to get a real idea of their resting temp.


----------

